# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1992 (15 Νοεμβρίου - Novotel,Αθήνα)

## Polyneikos

Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1992 (15 Νοεμβρίου - Novotel, Αθήνα)

Σε αυτό το Mr Oδύσσεια, υπήρχαν 4 κατηγορίες:
Εφήβων : Νικολούδης Κώστας
Βοdybuilding -75 : Καπετανάκης Γιώργος
Βοdybuilding -80: Πεφάνης Σάκης
Βοdybuilding +80: Ασημομύτης Δημήτρης

Στον Γενικό Τίτλο για την ανακύρηξη του Mr Oδύσσεια 1992 συμμετείχαν ο Γιάννης Γκίνης (1ος), Δημήτρης Ασημομύτης (2ος) , Βασίλης Ζώρος (3ος), Σάκης Πεφάνης, Γιώργος Καπετανάκης.
Ο Γιάννης Γκίνης, πήρε τον 2ο τίτλο, μετά το 1988 και σε αυτό τον αγώνα ξεκίναγε το σερί του, μέχρι το 1995, όπου πήρε το 5ο του Οδύσσεια και αποτελεί τον recordman του θεσμού!



*Δημητρης Ασημομύτης* (2ος) , *Γιαννης Γκίνης* και  *Βασιλής Ζωρος* (3ος)





Ασημομύτης - Ζωρος



Γκινης - Ασυμομυτης
(για τους παρατηρητικους στο φοντο διακρίνονται και ο Πεφανης με τον Καπετανακη)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αν κατεβαινε ο Γκινης σημερα ,μετα απο σχεδον 10 χρονια ,σε αυτην την κατασταση,πως το βλεπετε; Θα μπορουσε να πρωταγωνηστισει;

----------


## vaggan

βασικα ειναι μετα απο 19 χρονια :01. Mr. Green: σιγουρα θα ηταν ακομα στην ελιτ

----------


## vaggan

ο ζωρος ηταν τρομερος εχανε στη γαμπα την επομενη χρονια νικησε και τον ασυμομυτη και τον γιωργο ευσταθιου και μετα εξαφανηστηκε.

----------


## Polyneikos

> βασικα ειναι μετα απο 19 χρονιασιγουρα θα ηταν ακομα στην ελιτ


+1000 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Ο Γκίνης εφερε το σωμα του πολυ μπροστα για την εποχη του και φυσικα ακόμα και τωρα τωρα θα στεκόταν επαξια και ανταγωνιστικα με την τότε του σωματικη διαπλαση.
Φυσικα αν επαιζε τωρα θα ακολουθουσε και τις τασεις την εποχης,μεγαλύτερες μαζες κτλ,θα ήταν απαικτος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## xristos xalkida



----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Oδύσσεια 1992  - Overall Title*

Ο Γενικός Τίτλος στο Mr Oδύσσεια 1992 που συμμετείχαν ο Γιάννης Γκίνης (1ος), Δημήτρης Ασημομύτης (2ος) , Βασίλης Ζώρος (3ος), Σάκης Πεφάνης, Γιώργος Καπετανάκης.

Ο αγώνας είχε διεξαχθεί στις 15 Νοεμβρίου 1992 στο ξενοδοχείο Novotel.
Στο τέλος μίνι συνέντευξη του Γενικού Νικητή Γιάννη Γκίνη!

----------


## Polyneikos

Το ατομικό του Γιάννη Γκίνη από τον ίδιο αγώνα έχει ανέβει ήδη απο παλαιότερα στο κανάλι μας : Αξίζει να το ξαναδείτε!

----------

